# Happy Birthday!



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So I took the day we got him, minused 8 weeks (best guesstimate I could come up with) and viola! Today is Loki's offical-unofficial first birthday!

We are potty trained (mostly), leash trained (for the most part) and just an all around awesome doggie!

So Happy Birthday Loki-poke. Glad we made it through the accidents, and the chewing, and all that other puppy stuff and ended up with the dog we have today!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lok-Dawg!!!:cheers:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy b-day cutie pie! up:


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

happy b-day Loki:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Loki-Boy!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

YEAH HAPPY B-DAY LOKI :woof:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Happy B day!!


----------

